# 308 or 3006 for bear, moose, elk, deer?



## khurrum (Jul 28, 2004)

308 or 3006 for bear, moose, elk, deer?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

06


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Both will do. The 06 will handle heavier bullets easier and have a potential for a somewhat higher velocity in any bullet weight. The 308 will be available in a lighter, handier rifle. Pick your preference. I think the 06, unless you have other considerations. Tiger, this may be a red letter day, we agree.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

06


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

of the two 06 put seriousely, for moose, I would rather have a 300, 300 short mag or 338. If I get that chance of a lifetime on a real trophy, wich is what a lot of hunters are after, I want a cartridge that will do the job right.


----------



## tiffany (Aug 17, 2008)

khurrum said:


> 308 or 3006 for bear, moose, elk, deer?





> 30-06


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

No difference really, except that the 308 may have a very slight edge on accuracy and the 06 has a very very slight edge on energy.

I'd go with the 308.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

30-06


----------



## dd6 (Dec 2, 2007)

06 PERIOD


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

the 06 has better energy that i wont deny. but if you are an excellent marksman, and can give exact shot placement, the 308 will do. alot of police snipers use the 308 because of accuracy. if you plan to just gut shot it you cant give up on the tried and true -06. first deer rifle i bought was an -06 and it never failed me.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

i forgot to mention, i believe i read this in guns and ammo or another magazine that the 308 and -06 mirror each other ballistically but the 308 is a smaller action and uses slightly less powder. but the 30-06 is loaded in a ton of countries. so if you were to go to africa and lost your ammo during the flight(s) you could rustle up some ammo pretty easily as compared to finding a factory loaded 218 bee or 257 roberts load somewhere.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Well, talking of accurately hunting bear, yes, if you keep the bullet weight at 168 grs. or less, both the'06, and .308 Win. are about equal, and ballistically, the 308 Win will actually surpass the "06, IN SOME CIRCUMSTANCES. I would opt the '06 with a 180 gr bullet. I know the 308 will handily work with 150, 165, 168, and/or 180's. Listen, we are not talking Sniping, which has a totally different set of parameters...and yes the 308 can, does, and will terminally engage "targets" at ranges well beyond realistic hunting range(s). Both are fine cartridges, your choice.


----------

